# Mosquito NOAA 4/21/12 WOW!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I have bass blisters... unreal fishing on a postfrontal rain/snow mixed North wind 10-20...

Don't have FULL stats yet... but roughly over 50 limits weighed - top 5 all 14-15+ LBS!!!

Congrats to Wally Masink and David Trautman for their $7000 Ranger Cup Vic's bonus 100% NOAA win with 15.24lbs!!!

A 5 1/4lbr topped the big basses!

First PICS released top of www.dobass.com

Details to follow post a visit to KSU bass team who is walking ALL NIGHT to save the tatas- stop up anytime from now till Sunday at 10am at the track behind the KSU Ice Arena- dang kids... 

nip


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Great day...my thumbs are raw. We finished first outta the $$$. Should have had a 14lb bag, but didn't fish cleanly. The lake is on fire right now! Another great event man.... See ya in a couple weeks!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Any word on the results/info., on Saturdays Tournament ,out there??? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Can't help you on that one Sonar, NOAA was at Mosquito on 4/21, try a shout out with a new thread...

www.dobass.com


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Rory always Rocks it out!!!


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm sure the Mosquito bite will probably die off a little this week with the 6-8" of snow forecast for that area tonight and tomorrow. We are under a winter storm watch right now. Gotta love Ohio. 

Can't believe the weights being weighed in. I guess i have a lot of work to do to compete in Madness!!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks WB- the FISH CREW makes it all look easy, they are my inspiration!

You should see what the bite turns into when it snows lunker... 

FULL stats-pics- are IN: http://www.dobass.com/12NOAA/042112/MOSQ1.html

How about 500+LBS weighed in from 50 teams dead nuts 2lb. avg per fish...with a 20MPH north wind cold front- Madness could be downright Maddening!!!!

http://www.dobass.com/12MADNESS/MAY05MAY06.html

njoy~

Nip


----------

